# Pictures of us with our dogs



## LauraEyes2

Hi all! I've seen a bunch of posts of people's puppies and dogs in various settings, but we don't get to see many pictures of us or us with our dogs! I thought it would be fun to have everyone post some pictures of us with our dogs (or pictures of us alone), so we can all see what each of us look like. I think it'd be fun to put a face with the names we talk to all the time! What do you guys think??? I'm gonna post the picture i have posted with my screenname, Feel free to reply with more posts!!!
Laura


----------



## RickGibbs

I'll see if I can get one taken this afternoon and post later tonight. I'm gonna go borrow my neighbors camera......


----------



## Joe

Ok, this is hard, but here is couple of pictures of me and Vierka :doh: (don't tell Vierka)
And please, don't laugh at me! :no:


----------



## 3 goldens

*PawPaw & MamMoo with grandkids.*

This ws taken a year ago Dec. At the time I was looking at 60 and hubby at 61. The little boy (Zack) and blonde girl (Becki) belong to our oldest son and were 5 and 3 at the time this was taken. The little dark, curly top, Madison, belongs to our youngest son and was just a little over 1 1/2 when this was taken. I know I have a strange name, but Zack started calling me that when he was real little and I said that was fine with me. I am not grandma, Grannie,Nana or any other common grandma name. 

I don't think it is going to come thru as the thing didn't act right.


----------



## Joe

3 Goldens, you got a try again.


----------



## Banner

Here I am with Heather when she was a baby. She was about 6 weeks old in the first photo. She died just last summer, she was Almost 14. She's not as cute as Ripley our GR but she really loved me. I still miss her.


----------



## Joe

Hi Banner (Dan), 
me and Vierka both liked your pictures. You remind me of some movie star, but I can't quite get the name now. I will let you know if I somehow figure it out. 
Hey Laura, post some more pictures... You guys look great together.

btw. Vierka approved the picture of her above...


----------



## LauraEyes2

I'm just glad banner's holding a turkey in his other hand and not a ham. Could be quite disturbing


----------



## LauraEyes2

OK Joe, here's a few more pictures....
The one is of Me and my mom with "Charlie" my golden who i just lost to Lymphoma a few months ago. The other is just a pic of me Dan (my boyfriend) took with his cell phone not too long ago, and the 3rd is a picture of Dan with Vinny.
-Laura


----------



## Skenney

*Getting to know you....*

I am the one who takes all of the pics so I'm not in any with my baby Rusty so far :doh: Here's a pic of me and my Hubby at dinner after a long day of snowmobiling in Maine, and one of him with his parents this weekend when we all went out for a walk in our state forest. Rusty's best bud is the German Shepherd Bear, and then there's little Jack who spent half the "walk" zipped into my jacket like a little kangaroo.


----------



## Rebel Red

me and samson!!!!!!


----------



## Joe

Awesome pictures guys. This is a great thread, finally I get to know some faces behind those nicknames.
Joe


----------



## RickGibbs

Here's Samson and me...(no laughing.....)









And Samson and Riley (RiMan on the forums)


----------



## Joe

Hey Rick, Hey Riley, nice to meet you both...


----------



## Banner

*Sorry Rebel Red I couldn't resist. You two look so cute together. *


----------



## Banner

RickGibbs said:


> Here's Samson and me...(no laughing.....)


I wont laugh but that dog may be wearing a hat and you may have long ears in my next post. All kidding aside, Rick you have a nice looking "pack" there!


----------



## RickGibbs

Banner said:


> *Sorry Rebel Red I couldn't resist. You two look so cute together. *


That was pretty good..... My wife says you are quick....


----------



## Rebel Red

Banner said:


> *Sorry Rebel Red I couldn't resist. You two look so cute together. *




that was mean!!!!  very funny...but mean...now you need to do it with my dad and samson...its only fair... i wish i knew how to do that....or i would do that to you and daisy.....

Aleesha(rebel red)


----------



## LauraEyes2

This post is fun! Thanks everyone for participating! Joe: Is there some way we can find a spot on the site people can post their pictures? Maybe in their profile or something? It's fun getting to see the faces behind hte screennames!


----------



## Banner

*Rick/Sampson and Dan/Daisy*

Rebel Red, You asked for it you got it!  I bet you didn't know I was at your house did you?
Rick/Sampson and Dan/Daisy


----------



## RickGibbs

I was hoping you'd forget.....

lol


----------



## shaneamber

Rick,you old hippie you,now I'm afraid to post my mug for you to modify,but then you might make an improvement.
Shane


----------



## Rebel Red

thank you!!!! that sure did make me laugh......


----------



## RickGibbs

shaneamber said:


> Rick,you old hippie you,now I'm afraid to post my mug for you to modify,but then you might make an improvement.
> Shane


A little bit of a reluctant hippie, though..... My wife likes my hair longer..... I'm ready for a haircut, but she just doesn't want me to.... I personally feel like a 40 year old trying to be younger.... One day, I'll come home and it'll all be gone again--she knows it will. I really love the shock value of butching hair completely off....

Rick


----------



## Pablo

Here is a small picture of Munch, who likes to kiss everyone, in this case me.








-Pablo


----------



## RickGibbs

Samson does the same thing....









Rick


----------



## Banner

Because in your beard is a little bit of that pizza you ate earlier…. No, the other side. There, you got it.


----------



## Goldndust

This is me, and my Kody bear last year soon after I brought him home. He was a handful, still is...but not as bad as he once was. He was the worst mouther and you can see in this pic how he's got my mitton in his mouth, but look at those eyes....they tell all! LOL
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c207/DlynnsGoldens/MomandKody.jpg


----------



## RickGibbs

Goldndust said:


> This is me, and my Kody bear last year soon after I brought him home. He was a handful, still is...but not as bad as he once was. He was the worst mouther and you can see in this pic how he's got my mitton in his mouth, but look at those eyes....they tell all! LOL
> http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c207/DlynnsGoldens/MomandKody.jpg


More snow....just isn't fair...I really wish we could have more.


----------



## shaneamber

*Lee and the Kids on a cruise*

Here's a photo of Lee and 3 of our "Kids". We were out just cruising the area making the "Kids" happy,
Shane


----------



## LauraEyes2

Awesome pic Shane!! I love it!


----------



## Brandy's Mom

All three dogs are looking at something, and she's getting a picture of whatever it was. So...what was it?


----------



## Joe

Super picture Shane. Love it.
Joe


----------



## goldencrazy

Here is a pic of me with my wildchild, Tabitha, and Fuzz, the wonder cat.










and a pic of mblondetoo with Tabby


----------



## Banner

goldencrazy, Tabitha is a beautiful dog, great pictures.


----------



## Joe

GoldenCrazy, MBlondeToo, great pictures... Nice to meet you guys and thanks for sharing them with us. 
Where is everyone else hidding?
Joe


----------



## shaneamber

Just GReat photos everyone. We were getting close to home and they were watching our neighbors horses. Each of our neighbors had at least 6 acres,most had horses,one had cows(beef) and the rest were farming.
The red clay road was like driving in 12 inches of snow when it rained and the drainage ditch went from 3 feet to 10 feet deep.
We could get the cars and pickups out from the shallow ditches,but anything deeper than 5-6 feet needed a tow truck or bull dozer. I even lifted an F-250 Ford completely out of a DEEP ditch with a large backhoe I was renting.
It was a lot of fun :uhoh:  
Shane


----------



## Allie and the Gang =)

JOE--Tell your wife that she is a total doll!


----------



## LauraEyes2

Keep the pictures coming! I know you're out there, no more hiding for those of you who have been too bashful to come forward with pictures!


----------



## Joe

Ok, to help out a bit...

On the first picture is Katka, our neighbor's daughter with Kia and Rex (Rex is the one Kia eventually had puppies with).

Second picture is of Peter (Vierka's brother) also with Kia and Rex.

Third is Kia and Rex with Katka's grand ma.

Last picture is of Jesika, our neighbor's daughter with Kia and her pups.

Times goes so fast... As you see on first two pictures, Kia and Rex are still only pups. On the last one, Kia already has pups of her own.
Joe


----------



## Banner

Joe said:


> Ok, to help out a bit...
> On the first picture is Katka, our neighbor's daughter with Kia and Rex (Rex is the one Kia eventually had puppies with).


Joe that is such a great picture. It looks like it should be on a bag of dog food.


----------



## Joe

You scared my wife to dead.  haha
Amazing job. I couldn't believe my eyes. Awesome.
I should show it to my neighbors now... they'd be amazed...
haha
Really loved it.
Joe


----------



## RickGibbs

Banner said:
 

> Joe that is such a great picture. It looks like it should be on a bag of dog food.


Seems you have as much time on your hands as I do......


----------



## Rebel Red

Joe said:


> Ok, to help out a bit...
> 
> On the first picture is Katka, our neighbor's daughter with Kia and Rex (Rex is the one Kia eventually had puppies with).
> 
> Second picture is of Peter (Vierka's brother) also with Kia and Rex.
> 
> Third is Kia and Rex with Katka's grand ma.
> 
> Last picture is of Jesika, our neighbor's daughter with Kia and her pups.
> 
> Times goes so fast... As you see on first two pictures, Kia and Rex are still only pups. On the last one, Kia already has pups of her own.
> Joe



Nice pictures joe!! kia and rex and puppys look GREAT!!!

Aleesha~


----------



## FranH

OK....here I am with Jenny (age 14 1/2) on the left.....and Holly (age 3) on the right. Jenny wasn't cooperating with the camera!


----------



## Banner

FranH said:


> OK....here I am with Jenny (age 14 1/2) on the left.....and Holly (age 3) on the right. Jenny wasn't cooperating with the camera!


Fran, I know, it's hard enough to get one to sit still and look at the camera but two is next to impossible.


----------



## Banner

Joe said:


> You scared my wife to dead.  haha
> Amazing job. I couldn't believe my eyes. Awesome.
> I should show it to my neighbors now... they'd be amazed...
> haha
> Really loved it.
> Joe


I should have writen "Joe's Dog Food" on the bag. Did you see the secret ingredient? I'm glad you liked it, but I sure didn't mean to scare your wife. Does she have a heart condition or is she just frightened by Organic Dog Food?


----------



## Joe

She tought someone had stolen the picture and really used it on the bag of dog food 
haha
Joe


----------



## FranH

Banner said:


> Fran, I know, it's hard enough to get one to sit still and look at the camera but two is next to impossible.


Yes, it's close to impossible to get both of them to cooperate.....Holly was actually watching a squirrel when the photo was taken.

LOL.....I saw that you had replied to my post/picture and thought you were up to your photo tricks again............sigh of relief here!! LOL


----------



## Banner

FranH said:


> Yes, it's close to impossible to get both of them to cooperate.....Holly was actually watching a squirrel when the photo was taken.
> LOL.....I saw that you had replied to my post/picture and thought you were up to your photo tricks again............sigh of relief here!! LOL


I wouldn't do that to you. :no:


----------



## Marijello

Goldencrazy, Tabitha looks just like my Nala!  I can't believe how much alike they look like. I have to post pictures now...lets see what I can find...


----------



## goldencrazy

Okay ... where are those pictures?


----------



## RickGibbs

shaneamber said:


> Rick,you old hippie you....


For the record, I got my hair butched today. Kinda on a whim.... RiMan got his hair cut, and when he was done, I just told the lady I'd take the same haircut. She was pretty nervous, though....... Kept asking if I was sure....and finally said, "Last chance..." and then started sheering.


----------



## Rebel Red

RickGibbs said:


> For the record, I got my hair butched today. Kinda on a whim.... RiMan got his hair cut, and when he was done, I just told the lady I'd take the same haircut. She was pretty nervous, though....... Kept asking if I was sure....and finally said, "Last chance..." and then started sheering.


It's short now...i was surprised he got so much off....but it looks good...
Aleesha~


----------



## Joe

Rick, so where is the photo?


----------



## RickGibbs

Joe said:


> Rick, so where is the photo?


I'll have to borrow the neighbors camera again.....I still don't have one. Hopefully, I'll get my own here in the next couple weeks.

Honestly, I think 40 is too old to have long hair, but my wife insisted. She still didn't want me to cut it today, but doesn't mind now....

Rick


----------



## Maggies mom

Let us see the new look!


----------



## shaneamber

When I cut my hair short,I donated the hair to Locks of Love. They make wigs for kids who don't have hair.(because of medical problems)They got 2 12 inch bunches from mine it was that long.Now it's about 1 inch long(my HAIR)
and easy to keep.
Shane


----------



## katieanddusty

Great pics everyone! Haha Rick the old hippie ...


----------



## RickGibbs

katieanddusty said:


> Great pics everyone! Haha Rick the old hippie ...


:lol: Un-funny, Katie... Actually, the hair is gone. I look like I could be in the Army, now. 

We did just bleach it tonight, though. So now, I've got REALLY short reddish-blonde hair.


----------



## Maggies mom

Ok..I really hate pictures of myself but I thought I would share since everyone else did!


----------



## monomer

ESKIES!!!!! I love eskies... Our last dog, Kimo (aka Mr. 'Mo) was an American Eskimo. I really wish he could have met Sidney (our Golden... we got him after Kimo past away) I know they would have been best of friends. Mr. 'Mo was really smart, friendly and very 'in your face' curious.

Maggies mom, thanks for the trip down memory lane...


----------



## Maggies mom

The eskie's are 14..one loves maggie and the other one has nothing to do with maggie


----------



## RickGibbs

I haven't posted a picture since the haircut.....


----------



## LauraEyes2

Aww Rick's all grown up! Did you photoshop Samson's eyes? They look really black


----------



## Banner

RickGibbs said:


> I haven't posted a picture since the haircut.....
> View attachment 1103


You look very respectable, and Rick you look good too.

Samson sure is growing up fast. Ripley is getting growing fast too, he's put on 11 lbs in 30 days.


----------



## RickGibbs

LauraEyes2 said:


> Aww Rick's all grown up! Did you photoshop Samson's eyes? They look really black


Yeah....that redeye fix never works right...


----------



## RickGibbs

Banner said:


> You look very respectable, and Rick you look good too.


I'm banking on Samson's cuteness detracting from my homeliness....


----------



## LauraEyes2

Samson's really turning into a handsome little guy! I love the red color.


----------



## RickGibbs

LauraEyes2 said:


> Samson's really turning into a handsome little guy! I love the red color.


Thank you...I really couldn't ask for more in a dog...really.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I don't have any pics of me with the dogs... since I tend to avoid the camera  I have a few of just me :yuck: but... ewww


----------



## RickGibbs

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I don't have any pics of me with the dogs... since I tend to avoid the camera  I have a few of just me :yuck: but... ewww


I have a hard time finding shots where I'm dressed....



:yuck: jus' kiddin'


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Oh I'm dressed in mine LOL


----------



## RickGibbs

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh I'm dressed in mine LOL


Speaking of which, a co-worker of my wife has a home computer that crashed on her. She wants me to save everything she had on her computer, but she doesn't want me to see her pictures... Seems her husband was over seas for a while and she was e-mailing him "friendly" photos....

I don't know, once those get out, they can be ALL OVER the internet in seconds....


----------



## Lexie's Mom

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I don't have any pics of me with the dogs... since I tend to avoid the camera  I have a few of just me :yuck: but... ewww



Me neither. I am always the one taking the pictures.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Ew, I hate this pic lol too big, deleting it

And me again:


----------



## RickGibbs

Now you just gotta get some with your dog...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Me and one of my pups on a walk:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

This is me this past Christmas with my 16 year old Schnauzer


----------



## greg bell

some day i will have the guts to put one up of dixie..she really doesnt look like the rest of the goldens on here.. 43 pounds, dark red, and a cow lick.. i love her.. but all the people that talked of their dream dogs talked about the "show dog" look... and i would take it vey personal if anyone talked badly about her...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I would never talk badly about her! Show me both of your Golden girls! My first GR was a red dog field bred... I loved him more than life


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

BTW this is totally not on topic but... this is my heartdog, lookin' cool about 3 weeks ago. He's a senior but he's still cool!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

btw I may want me a little red dog for obedience and agility... wait, I have one... all 50 pounds of her... and still a little chubby... I think 48's gonna be her ideal weight


----------



## greg bell

here is little dixie..the "pocket rocket"


----------



## lola'smommy

These are all great pics. I commend all of you for putting your pics up of yourselves. I will have to really find a place within to bring myself to do it soon. But, for now I guess you'll just have to look at Lola.


----------



## greg bell

whoops..try again


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

She is adorable! I LOVE the color... wow the trophy is as big as she is!

I also like the one I found of baby Dixie jumping up at Casey in the truck.


----------



## Joe

Guys, I won't say much. But I read the whole thread and I really enjoy it, all your pics are awesome...
Btw. our Lila (white golden on the right side of the logo) turned 1 year today.
Time goes by so fast...
Joe


----------



## lola'smommy

Okay, please don't be scared. I just took it this morning. Just woke up. No make-up, nasty lookin' Irish girl. And, I couldn't wake up Lola. After Lola and I have a make-over day, we'll post our glamour shot! HA!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

You are not nasty looking!!! Far from it... and your eyes are *incredible* wow


----------



## RickGibbs

lola'smommy said:


> After Lola and I have a make-over day, we'll post our glamour shot!


Aw crap....we have to post glamour shots, too? My glamour shots are the ones with just Samson...


----------



## lola'smommy

Aww shucks!  Thanks. Actually, I think Lola helps to bring out the little glimmer.


----------



## lola'smommy

RickGibbs said:


> Aw crap....we have to post glamour shots, too? My glamour shots are the ones with just Samson...


I think this should be our next picture thread. TOo funny. Not only should we give ourselves a make-over, but our GR's as well. Add props. What have you. Or do you think this would be a lame attempt at nothing? And, let's not add what the poor pups will have to endure.


----------



## RickGibbs

lola'smommy said:


> Not only should we give ourselves a make-over, but our GR's as well.


I got my haircut....which is saying a lot if you look at the two different pictures I posted in this thread.... But that's pretty much as close as I've ever had to a make-over.


----------



## lola'smommy

I don't know who I am trying to kid over here talking about make-overs. Rick you cutting your hair is more of a make-over than I have had in a long while. They're overrated anyway. It's trying to mask over what your reflection of your true soul is. HA! That sounds so cheesy now reading back over that sentence. I say be who you want to be. 
But, are you used to your hair being so much shorter?


----------



## Goldndust

Oh, love em' all you guys! Great pics! There all beautiful shot of beautiful people and there dogs. This one goes back to the summer of 2004, my last summer with T-man. (Telly) I lost him that fall, he is the one too the left, Bianka is to my right. He was one sweet boy, and I will always miss that dog. Thats one nice Pocket Rocket ya got there Greg, nice trophy too!
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c207/DlynnsGoldens/GA.jpg


----------



## lola'smommy

Wow, that is one great pic of you and your Golden's. They look very happy. I would be too if I was in such a beautiful yard like that.


----------



## RickGibbs

lola'smommy said:


> But, are you used to your hair being so much shorter?


Oh yeah....I like it now. Right after getting it cut, we had our coldest weather (coldest temperatures we've seen here in 10+ years). So my neck and ears were feeling it. But now that we're warming up, it doesn't matter anymore.

Every couple years, I decide I'm too old for long hair...then I get lazy and let it go again. My wife prefers me to let it grow long, but I get tired of it.


----------



## greg bell

I have been trying to find some young real good looking guy to pose with the girls, but havnt come up with one yet... 

the pics are all really neat, gang. kinda fun putting faces with names.. I am in here somewhere.. there was a pic of me with casey at a field trial.. not sure where now...


----------



## RickGibbs

greg bell said:


> I have been trying to find some young real good looking guy to pose with the girls, but havnt come up with one yet...


I would volunteer, but you just live too far away....


----------



## Maggies mom

RickGibbs said:


> I would volunteer, but you just live too far away....


Rick: You great with computers...Im sure you could somehow make it work.. alittle copy and paste...


----------



## lola'smommy

Well, I gave myself a make-over. I don't know if I like the change or not. Lola hates it. And she won't wake up. I just feel like I can't stop pouting for some reason.


----------



## ty823

Its hard to get her to look at the camera when I'm right next to her


----------



## greg bell

Dixie kibitzing my son on a pool shot at the hunting cabin then "here, let me show you how to get that ball in the hole"
she was watching so i grabbed the camera and then "boing" she was up on top..


----------



## Maggies mom

Greg, Dixie is beautiful , love her color....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

She is adorable, and so fit! Clara's jealous. She's a cow. Can't even FEEL those **** ribs yet. GROSS


----------



## greg bell

thank you.. she doesn't look like most goldens, but she is a cutie..
I always think she has an edge when we have a female judge..lol..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I think she looks like a real Golden


----------



## lola'smommy

Her color is beautiful. You have a good looking dog.


----------



## RickGibbs

One more....my wife is making me post this one:


----------



## Lexie's Mom

RickGibbs said:


> One more....my wife is making me post this one:
> View attachment 1119


and we all know that the women are "in charge" and we also know why. Right, Greg?

Nice picture. Samson is getting to be a big boy now.


----------



## bailey75

I'm always the one with the camera but here's a couple of Bailey with her Dad - he'll kill me if he finds out I've put these on!


----------



## memlili

A photo of me and Lili at the shore last spring (I hope ~ still struggling with doing the photo thing!)


----------



## RickGibbs

As per Mblonde's request, I'm pulling up this old thread for new members to add to....


----------



## Lexie's Mom

ok .. i have no pics right now of me and my dogs but here is me and my friends daughter. She thought she would jump on my back and pull me down. I let her know who was the boss. LOL


----------



## RickGibbs

Lexie's Mom said:


> ok .. i have no pics right now of me and my dogs but here is me and my friends daughter. She thought she would jump on my back and pull me down. I let her know who was the boss. LOL


Man....I was expecting some disfiguration from you hitting your door......


----------



## Lexie's Mom

RickGibbs said:


> Man....I was expecting some disfiguration from you hitting your door......



omg that cracked me up. lol

Nope the surgery went well. LOL


----------



## RickGibbs

Lexie's Mom said:


> omg that cracked me up. lol
> Nope the surgery went well. LOL


Well, I'm happy to see you ain't a 50 year old, lonely man.


----------



## Tianna0423

Wow! I like taking pictures of everyone else except me. I guess I should start taking pictures of me and Barkley, and not mostly Barkley and everyone else.
The first picture is him, obviously.
The second has my two oldest and Barkley (who is watching Tianna, as usual).
The last is me and all three of my brats back in Christmas of last year, at my sister's house in NYC.


----------



## LauraEyes2

Man, I started this thread back in January....and it Lives on!


----------



## Scrubs




----------



## jessme7




----------



## monomer

I got nothing current, so here's some shots my wife took last summer during an agility session in our backyard...


----------



## Dilligas

Monomer, I can't make out your shirt. Either you went to Cuba, or you're a scuba diver. Which is it?


----------



## Scrubs

Dilligas said:


> Monomer, I can't make out your shirt. Either you went to Cuba, or you're a scuba diver. Which is it?


lol yeah what does it say.


----------



## monomer

My wife works at JCPenney and often comes home with stuff that went on sale for some ridiculously low price (clearance items) and then after you factor in her employee discount... well, needless to say I end up with lots of tee-shirts with messages I don't understand either. However that one I can figure out, it says CUBA... Though I'm not really sure why a country needs advertising... and advertising through JCPenney no less.


----------



## sashac

*Charlie's hair is growing back!*

From this past holiday weekend.......wine tasting!!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

*Denali and me*

Here is a picture of Denali and me at Blue Lake three weekends ago! I think this hike was the best day of his life. He had such a great time!


----------



## monomer

sashac said:


> From this past holiday weekend.......wine tasting!!


Hey, why does Charlie look like a yellow lab with a golden's tail and ears? Its not a put down but I sense there is a story there somewhere...


----------



## monomer

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> Here is a picture of Denali and me at Blue Lake three weekends ago! I think this hike was the best day of his life. He had such a great time!


Is that snow or sand in the background (middle left-hand side of photo)? If its snow and this was only 3-weeks ago... where is this Blue Lake?... in Alaska? (well, isn't Denali in Alaska?)

Do it again and give Denali two best days of his life... I mean after all, you sure looked like you enjoyed it too.


----------



## Joe

Here is me, but don't laugh and pleaaaseee don't give me crap about smoking... 










Anyhow, visit my Flickr page for more pictures and larger versions of these shots:
CLICK HERE: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Joe


----------



## monomer

Come on, who do you think you're kidding?... that's a picture of the Marlboro guy... he just got off his horse, that's all...

EDIT: Is that a Sherpa down below you? Where are you? Nepal???

...and if that IS Nepal, then I doubt that's a cigarette your smoking.


----------



## sashac

MONOMER!!! Check out the "Charlie is naked" thread - we had a bad run-in with PetCo's grooming services. His hair has grown a ton since last week though - it's amazing how fast it grows! So yes, he does look like this weird amalgam of Golden and Lab and we get lots of comments - most of them are like "WHAT DID YOU DO TO YOUR DOG"?! We can't wait till his fur is back, and neither can he. He went crazy the first few days because I think he could feel the cool air on his body for the first time since birth. Poor guy.


----------



## Joe

monomer said:


> Is that a Sherpa down below you? Where are you? Nepal???


Picture was taken in Rockie Mountains 2 years back, after a hike to one of the glaciers 

BTW. *Sashac*? I loved your pictures. Upload some more...


----------



## Kindell

Maple with US! Kindell & Josh
The last photo was the first time I met Maple when she was just over 4 weeks old. She was born Apr 16.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

*snow vs. sand*



monomer said:


> Is that snow or sand in the background (middle left-hand side of photo)? If its snow and this was only 3-weeks ago... where is this Blue Lake?... in Alaska? (well, isn't Denali in Alaska?)
> 
> Do it again and give Denali two best days of his life... I mean after all, you sure looked like you enjoyed it too.


It IS snow! We were kind of surprised as well, but Denali had a blast rolling around in it! Blue Lake is in Colorado, at about 12,000 feet above sea level so it takes forever for the snow to melt. Maybe sometime this month? Anyway, we will certainly take the dogs there again, but they can't for at least another week because they have kennel cough.  

I love your pictures of agility. They look like they are having so much fun. I actually think that once we get Gretzky some much-needed socialization he would be great at agility. That dog can JUMP!


----------



## monomer

sashac said:


> ...We can't wait till his fur is back, and neither can he...


Idea! Next time, get his hair from the groomer and have it spun into yarn (there are people who'll do this for you) and then knit it into a doggie sweater... now whenever Charlie needs his 'coat' to tame a cool breeze, you just slip on HIS doggie sweater and if he gets too hot, just take it off... now you'll have the best of both worlds.

Okay, well I never said it was a 'great' idea... :doh:


----------



## monomer

Kindell said:


> Maple with US! Kindell & Josh
> The last photo was the first time I met Maple when she was just over 4 weeks old. She was born Apr 16.


I just love the 4 week old picture, such an angel... of course by now she should have fully morphed into the devil dog...  
Do NOT be alarmed, it is merely a temporary state of being... the final transformation will be complete when the adult goofus dog finally appears.

Now did you name her Maple because she's the color of maple syrup or was it because she's just as sweet as maple syrup? or was it just purely a Canadian nationalistic thing?


----------



## monomer

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> ...I love your pictures of agility. They look like they are having so much fun. I actually think that once we get Gretzky some much-needed socialization he would be great at agility. That dog can JUMP!


Believe me, it is FUN, FUN, FUN! Don't wait, start today! Since it requires a highly motivated dog, your only choice is to use positive training methods... a.k.a. the lots of TREATS!!!! method of training. Your dog cannot help but have fun as long as you have lots of really good treats and keep the stress level low on both of you... don't demand or expect perfection and don't make the sessions overly long (say not over 20-minutes... little 10-minute sessions are best to keep the enthusiasm high).


----------



## Kindell

My husband and I spent a night brain storming names over dinner - he loves poker so had we received a boy it would have been "Brunson" and I love fall - especially the Maple trees, so that's where it came from. Although the morning the pups were born and our breeder called to tell us, she said Kindell you have to name her Maple - they're the colour of Maple syrup. She was born to be Maple I suppose  Her devil morphing hasn't quite begun yet... we're quite shocked at what a good puppy she has been - quite calm and obedient... but it's coming right???


----------



## mblondetoo

Kindell, I love the name Maple. Where are your pictures??? Good luck with the devil morphing!


----------



## davebeech

Joe said:


> Here is me, but don't laugh and pleaaaseee don't give me crap about smoking...
> 
> Joe


Joe, those are great pictures !!!!!


----------



## Kindell

mblondetoo said:


> Kindell, I love the name Maple. Where are your pictures??? Good luck with the devil morphing!


Thanks - she definitely suits her name! The pictures are attached to my post on page 14. Enjoy!


----------



## RickGibbs

Okay.....time to bump this thread again....

New members have to post their pictures....


----------



## Joe

I am not a new member, but anyways, before it catches on fire here again, here is one more picture of my wife Vierka and Lila (when she was still a puppy - 4-5 weeks old)


----------



## Kindell

A new photo from today... Mapl​e and I (She's 21 weeks in this photo!)


----------



## Joe

That is really one awesome shot. You look like a team together.


----------



## Kindell

She is my kindred spirit...


----------



## bailey75

Whilst looking through the numerous photos we have of Bailey I came across these, 1st when she was 2 months old and 2nd at 10 months - hasn't she grown?! (oh yeah, the pictures are of Bailey and her Dad)


----------



## LaurJen

Bailey said:


> Whilst looking through the numerous photos we have of Bailey I came across these, 1st when she was 2 months old and 2nd at 10 months - hasn't she grown?! (oh yeah, the pictures are of Bailey and her Dad)


Wowwwwww, that's unbelievable!


----------



## LaurJen

Kindell said:


> A new photo from today... Mapl​e and I (She's 21 weeks in this photo!)


That's a great picture!_______


----------



## katieanddusty

I never did post a picture on here ... here's one of Dusty and me at CPE nationals ...


----------



## MILLIESMOM

the fisrst pic is of John and the girls in Jan 06 the second one is of me with them the same day , the third is of us hanging out and the third is of John and Pearl on our sunporch.


----------



## RickGibbs

I'm so jealous of snow pictures......we just don't get enough of it here....:no:


----------



## Kindell

Speaking of snow - I just wanted to share this photo. This is my parent's golden, Gracie, in the middle of her first snow storm. It is my absolute favorite photo of her. At the time she was about 10 months... and is now 4.


----------



## Rebel Red

Kindell- I love that picture.. I wish there was more SNOW here when there was Samson was running and SLIDING all over the place playing...I hope we get it this year to go to the bark and play with him and probably Fall myself


----------



## kowey

This is me doing some studying in the company of my dogs. After this shot was taken, camera is kept in a safe place as I do not like being disturbed at work.


----------



## Karen519

*Karen, Smooch & Snobear*

Here I am:
Smooch (Golden Retriever) and Snobear (Samoyed)


----------



## heidi_pooh

Wow, I just went through this whole thread and realized I've never posted in it. Oh well, I guess now that I am a "born again" member, I'll put one up. Sadly, this is the only pic I have with me and Otto. It was the day I got to bring him home.









This is me on my anniversary (Sept, 11/06)


----------



## jeffreyzone

OK, here's a photo that Karen made last week. Barrington and Dottie are checking out something in the distance, while I'm in the middle holding Wiley, now known as "Spoke." We kept him last week while his parents went to the Interbike show in Las Vegas.

We'll be heading to the beach in a couple of weeks. Maybe I'll get a photo of Karen!


----------



## Paul B

Not too sure if I might have already posted these picures :scratchch 

Anyway, the first one was done on the self-timer. So, the camera was too far away, and I was trying to stop Harvey from running off. He's just wondering what I'm up to.

The other one was taken after a long walk. We'd both laid down on the floor and I fell asleep. Harvey joined me as you can see.


Sorry the pics are a bit small.


----------



## for_my_golden

*Here is our photo!*

Here is our photo...sorry it has been so long since I posted.


----------



## goldenlovers

*Aries with mom and dad*

Here is us with Aries on Oct 7th/2006

Aries loves to give hugs..:wave:


----------



## MarleyLove

kowey said:


> This is me doing some studying in the company of my dogs. After this shot was taken, camera is kept in a safe place as I do not like being disturbed at work.



I hope you don't strain yourself like this often!


----------



## RickGibbs

MarleyLove said:


> I hope you don't strain yourself like this often!


I had to go back and check the picture out....somehow I had missed it.

It really does look like hard work, though, huh?


----------



## Paul B

RickGibbs said:


> I had to go back and check the picture out....somehow I had missed it.
> It really does look like hard work, though, huh?



I'd missed it too.

It really is a dog's life isn't it?


----------



## goldenlovers

*More pictures with Aries*

Here is some more pics of the Golden Family.


----------



## kra

Nice looking golden Greg!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

1st: Me and Carson in the snow...10 weeks

2nd: Carson and his mother, Amy the day we brought him home...8 weeks.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lilgoldie

awwwwww... i really don't know what to say but all lovely people we just as great looking goldies.. I'm really camera shy so i don't have many but will get one this week and post it and ill also see if i can get scan of a picture of my other goldies...


----------



## RickGibbs

It's always nice to bring this thread back up, after getting a lot more new people signing up....

Come on....let's get those pictures posted....


----------



## ty823

I already put one on here, but heres some more from this fall.


----------



## Joe

Here is couple more of my wife Vierka, you don't see her on pictures very often... (so you see  this way, behind her back I have to do it)
Then there are some pics of our dogs Kia and Lila and if you find me, somewhere there is also me: :wave:


----------



## Booker

I just came across this thread and read through every one! These pics of all of you are great and your owners are pretty good too!  Just kidding folks lol...here's one of me and Booker at 12 weeks. I hope everyone keeps these pics coming, they're great!


----------



## Katiesmommy

Well this is a pic of me....I will have a pic with Katie and I at the end of Dec.


----------



## Katiesmommy

Booker said:


> I just came across this thread and read through every one! These pics of all of you are great and your owners are pretty good too!  Just kidding folks lol...here's one of me and Booker at 12 weeks. I hope everyone keeps these pics coming, they're great!


This is a really nice pic and your pup is sooo cute


----------



## Booker

Thanks Amy...It's so nice to put a face to a name...glad you posted one  Looking forward to watching little Katie growing with you!


----------



## ty823

From our most recent road trip.... I can never get her to look at the camera anymore


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*My family*

here we are in 2005


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I've never been able to take any nice pictures of the two of us... maybe I should just ask someone to take some isntead of trying to do it myself while hanging onto Tucker and the camera... LOL.


----------



## gisabella

*me, hubby and our little boy*

Here's a pic of my husband and Caper









Here's me and Caper









and here's a pic of me and hubby


----------



## vrocco1

Wow! This thread keeps coming back.  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Thought I'd bump for our newbies to add to.


----------



## mylissyk

I don't think I ever posted in this thread. Here I am with Lilah and Robbie


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

Here are some of me and my hubby.


----------



## Nicci831

*us =)*

Here is Dallas and I 
















Here is Ken and the boys


----------



## Kzwicker

If I look cranky its because I am.. :doh: Wasnt getting much sleep at that time..


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

Here is another one from last Christmas. We didn't have Bentley then.


----------



## Rosco's Mom

Beautiful pictures!!!!!

You humans aren't so bad yourself.....:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

A recent one of me and Tuckie.


----------



## TheHooch

I didn't realize that I had never posted in this thread.

This Is Mrs Hooch and I and the kids nearly three years old now though. I think this was at the lake getting ready to leave for Iowa to deliver this pupper who is Jules mother and sister to Haley and Laurel. The kids are (current ages) Ashley 19, Kyle 17, Scarlet 16 and Tyler 10.


----------



## boyd114

Heres some pics of us with our dogs!!


----------



## TheHooch

I am trying to figure out who looks more tired in that lst pic. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Moonbuggy

Me and Rusty


----------



## 3goldens2keep

Happy Halloween.........


----------

